# Can anyone recommend a breeder in/around Oklahoma?



## okietrish (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi - I'm new here. Found you guys while doing a diligent search for a good, reputable breeder in or near Oklahoma. We're willing to drive to surrounding states for the right baby, I just don't want to have a baby shipped.

I am specifically looking for a little girl. Not to breed, but I'm the only girl in the house (my husband and two male yorkies) and I want a girl on my side...lol.

If anyone knows of any available puppies from a good breeder in Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas, Arkansas or Missouri, I'd appreaciate your help.

Patricia

P.S. I've really enjoyed looking at all of your fur-babies. Can't wait to get one of my own.


----------



## trvlnut (Sep 14, 2008)

Tajonmaltese.com is in OK.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a dog from Ta Jon and highly recommend them! Soda Pop is awesome. I have another dog out of one of their studs and, again, incredible dog! I would not hesitate to purchase from Tammy again.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 14 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706208


> I have a dog from Ta Jon and highly recommend them! Soda Pop is awesome. I have another dog out of one of their studs and, again, incredible dog! I would not hesitate to purchase from Tammy again.[/B]



Ta Jon has BEAUTIFUL dogs!!! :wub:

Soda Pop is such a handsome boy, as are all the Ta Jon's!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Many of the states you mention are havens for puppymills so be careful. 

I see that Tajon's site says no puppies right now but it's worth waiting for. There are also some good breeders in Texas.

http://tajonmaltese.com/

http://Rhapsodymaltese.com

http://pashesmaltese.com

There are others but these are ones off the top of my head. You'd be very lucky to get a Malt from any of these, for sure!!!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a Rhapsody retiree who is from Tajon's Bit of Rhapsdy and Rhapsody's Thriller. She is a doll, what a beautiful girl. All three of those breeders are top notch


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango & Tillie came from Divinity Maltese (www.divinitymaltese.com) which is just outside of Ft. Worth, TX.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:welcome1: to SM - I think you've gotten some excellent suggestions here, and I look forward to meeting your special little girl when you get her!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sending you a private message on a breeder you should avoid!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy from Ta Jon has a little 5-month-old girl!!! She is darling....sweetest ever!!! She is the show puppy prospect but a little bit too small, so Tammy decided to let her go. Unfortunately, Tammy is too far away from me... Otherwise, I am so getting her!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Tajon does indeed have a little girl available..a SM member who recently got her precious girl from Tajon also told me about this as well...to be honest, i was sooo tempted!! :wub: 

Tajon has BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You should contact Tajon, since they are located in your state! Good luck!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As K/C's Mom said, Oklahoma has a lot of puppy mills you you have to be extra careful.

Please make sure any breeder you consider is not on the USDA "puppymill" list:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine are from Texas. Rhapsodymaltese and EuphoriaMaltese.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706301


> Tammy from Ta Jon has a little 5-month-old girl!!! She is darling....sweetest ever!!! She is the show puppy prospect but a little bit too small, so Tammy decided to let her go. Unfortunately, Tammy is too far away from me... Otherwise, I am so getting her!!![/B]


She sounds awesome! I wish Tammy would post a picture of her so we can all drool and dream. :wub:


----------



## okietrish (Jan 14, 2009)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 15 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706715


> QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706301





> Tammy from Ta Jon has a little 5-month-old girl!!! She is darling....sweetest ever!!! She is the show puppy prospect but a little bit too small, so Tammy decided to let her go. Unfortunately, Tammy is too far away from me... Otherwise, I am so getting her!!![/B]


She sounds awesome! I wish Tammy would post a picture of her so we can all drool and dream. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks to everyone for your great suggestions. I knew there were puppy mills, but I had no idea how many. Thanks for the link to the list.

I have gotten on TaJon's website, but there's not a phone number. If anyone has a number, or if you can give her my email address, I would greatly appreciate it. I would love to see and talk to her about the puppy you all are talking about.

Thanks again.
Patricia
[email protected]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (okietrish @ Jan 15 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706724


> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 15 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706715





> QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706301





> Tammy from Ta Jon has a little 5-month-old girl!!! She is darling....sweetest ever!!! She is the show puppy prospect but a little bit too small, so Tammy decided to let her go. Unfortunately, Tammy is too far away from me... Otherwise, I am so getting her!!![/B]


She sounds awesome! I wish Tammy would post a picture of her so we can all drool and dream. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks to everyone for your great suggestions. I knew there were puppy mills, but I had no idea how many. Thanks for the link to the list.

I have gotten on TaJon's website, but there's not a phone number. If anyone has a number, or if you can give her my email address, I would greatly appreciate it. I would love to see and talk to her about the puppy you all are talking about.

Thanks again.
Patricia
[email protected]
[/B][/QUOTE]

There's a button on Tajon's homepage to send an email.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (okietrish @ Jan 15 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706724


> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 15 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706715





> QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 14 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706301





> Tammy from Ta Jon has a little 5-month-old girl!!! She is darling....sweetest ever!!! She is the show puppy prospect but a little bit too small, so Tammy decided to let her go. Unfortunately, Tammy is too far away from me... Otherwise, I am so getting her!!![/B]


She sounds awesome! I wish Tammy would post a picture of her so we can all drool and dream. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks to everyone for your great suggestions. I knew there were puppy mills, but I had no idea how many. Thanks for the link to the list.

I have gotten on TaJon's website, but there's not a phone number. If anyone has a number, or if you can give her my email address, I would greatly appreciate it. I would love to see and talk to her about the puppy you all are talking about.

Thanks again.
Patricia
[email protected]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am privately e-mailing you her phone number.


----------

